# Temporary dust barrier ideas ?



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

In Canada , doesn't seem like a lot of options . Zip walls are pretty pricey, what are you guys using ? Tried princess auto, they don't carry anything I could use/ modify .


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Tape and poly. If it's an active project be prepared to redo the barrier a few times a day


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

We use zipwalls on repaints if needed. I think they're worth the small investment, you'll use them time and again. Tape and poly otherwise. What's the application- residental, commercial, spraying?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

The base Zipwall is kinda cheap if you ask me.

http://www.amazon.com/ZipWall-ZP4-S...&qid=1417887233&sr=1-1&keywords=zipwall+poles


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I use the four pole zip wall pack with carry bag. Love it, worth the price imo. The included zipper? Meh...

The poles have an issue where u can pull them apart from each other where they extend and its a huge pain to get them put back together (hint hint, zip wall if you are reading this ). After the first time that happens you can easily remember not to over extend the poles.


----------



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

I do mostly insurance claims drywall and paint . Zip walls aren't that cheap to ship to Canada


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Leeboy20 said:


> I do mostly insurance claims drywall and paint . Zip walls aren't that cheap to ship to Canada


They'll pay for themselves in labor pretty quick. What is the price w/shipping? I just picked up 4 of the aluminum 12' poles for $210 from SW.


----------



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

This sells on amazon canada , anyone try it ? 
http://www.comforthouse.com/dropcloth.html


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks similar to zipwalls


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Leeboy20 said:


> This sells on amazon canada , anyone try it ?
> http://www.comforthouse.com/dropcloth.html


The ones on Amazon I linked are $139.97 USD. Depending on what shipping to Canada is it's still cheaper.


----------



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ya they do. Only thing is I didn't read anything about spring loaded . That's the key to not damaging a ceiling trying to wedge them into place


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Zipwalls are worth the investment. 

They setup easily....you shouldn't have any problems damaging a ceiling.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

The guy I used to work with had them. I believe they have a foam piece on top to protect the ceiling.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

If you want cheap just staple a slab of plastic over the opening. 
If you want a door cut a slit in it.


----------



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

A lot of times I will be dry walling 1 wall in a room , and all their furniture stays in place . If available I borrow the insurance companies zip,walls, so I can run a full length barrier down the whole wall. More professional than staples and tape and no little damages to fix . Checked the amazon link, they won't ship to canada. Guess I will use my friends address and have him send em .


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Leeboy20 said:


> A lot of times I will be dry walling 1 wall in a room , and all their furniture stays in place . If available I borrow the insurance companies zip,walls, so I can run a full length barrier down the whole wall. More professional than staples and tape and no little damages to fix . Checked the amazon link, they won't ship to canada. Guess I will use my friends address and have him send em .



Go to Sherwin. Ask your rep for a great deal. Mine arrived after a few days and I live in Canada.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> If you want cheap just staple a slab of plastic over the opening.
> If you want a door cut a slit in it.


Now you have touch ups from the staples. FAIL!


----------

